# My Weapons of choice for this weekend



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi guys ive been out and got some new lure with the info i got back from my post on "fav HB to troll with".
And of course I needed a new waterproof lures box in put them in :wink: 
But what do you think of my choices?
The waters depth changes so fast in the Maroochy River so i got some DD, some serface lures and some alrounders.
The water is going to be dirty to with all the rain so ive got some natural and some bright colour.
So what you think?


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice selection Rick, I have been going over my lure selection for next Weekend a bit in the last week and have changed it 10 times already.
Picking up those scorpians for 75cents was a nice grab, well done.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

the flat rat is the killalure that I get most of my fresh water fish on, great little lure, I would expect that would do well on bass in that colour too, a few nice lakes up there with some animal bass lurking around the weed beds. It looks like you have some great lures there mate, and have to agree with blaen, awesome price on the scopions.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes i spotted the on a shelf with no bar code or price so i took the to the counter and the woman just looked at me like i was the one make her life harder by not putting bar codes on them. anywho after standing there for about 5 min and her phone everyone in the store to find a price someone told her there priced to clear at 75c.
Dont you just love incompetence :lol:


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

hi ric, it looks like your armed and dangerous, that rapala GSR herring looks deadly and I see what you mean about the surebite DNA.

I'll have to get a few of my older rustier lures sorted out for the weekend, with all the rain we've had i reckon HB's are the way to go.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Your selection is just mouth watering :lol:

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Rick, one thing I noticed about your selection of lures is that they're all big bibbed lures so will be deepish divers. I like a few good small bibbed lures to work at around the one metre level so when trolling two lures, I have one deep and one shallow.

I find that when in water up to around 4 metres deep, normally bottom hugging fish will have a go at a minnow working in the surface layer.


----------

